
How to be lazy (but still productive) when writing - adolos
https://adolos.substack.com/p/how-to-be-lazy-but-still-productive
======
raghuveerdotnet
Agree with the post, but not with the title. Overtime I have come to realize
that being lazy/productive are the most meaningless measures there can be. You
are either enjoying what you are doing so much so that you don't give an _f_
about the time spent or you are at a position of responsibility. Either way
you are doing something worthwhile(at least to you). The unwarranted
mechanization of your life through quantifying the superficial aspects of what
constitutes productive and what doesn't will only distance you from writing
more. In fact, The feeling of being unproductive is more often than not a
byproduct of not being in one of these situations --- all it says is neither
am I enjoying what I'm doing nor am I in a position of responsibility. A net
negative term, says nothing of essence at all, squeezing every bit of life out
of you by inducing unwarranted guilt!

